# ForsterÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s Electrifying Popper Night Ã¢â‚¬â€œ 20 Dec



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

After lunch today I get a phone call from Tryhard (Matt), another session tonight chasing bream on poppers at a little inlet south of Forster, my answer; Ã¢â‚¬Å"You bet, I am keen to go out againÃ¢â‚¬


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

a few more pics


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Victor, top report mate and what a good session, throwing poppers around is something entirely new to me , but you can bet your whatsit i will be doing it next outing, and thank you very much , i have just had to order another $75 worth of poppers from lureworld, i just gotta stop reading these reports :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Bazzoo,

In the last two days using poppers I have learn't that they are ideal for very shallow water ( to Kayak avantage), also when the water is fairly quite where the fish are feeding on the surface. These conditions also suit flyfishing.

Victor


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

You guys are having a blast of a time up there. The AFC comp was up there and they didn't catch as manny bream as you two.
Good work guys, I'm just jealous.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice work again guys


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Sounds like ideal conditions, just before the storm is often a good time for a popper session.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice work boys. Might have to drag out a few of my bass lures for Saturdays trip by the looks.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Magic report guys - can't believe you're catching whiting on poppers! :shock:


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Great work fellas. It was not that long ago that catching bream on lures was almost unheard of - now catching them on poppers?? Can you mention how you work them - is it a fast or slow retrieve, stop start, sideways etc?? Theres a few spots in SA that I reckon they would work as weed prevents the effective use of diving minnows. Well done again.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

awesome stuff guys, and good to see that AKFF has formed another friendship! I also have a few R2S 35 Bubble pops but havent given them much of a go as yet....methinks I'll be trying them out soon!

Matt, i'm interested in your light, can you tell me about it? (sorry - off topic)


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Brilliant report Vic! making me even more keen to hit the salt!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

nice fish fellas - love the look of the water ya fishing on...


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Those popper reports really fire up the adrenalin


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Using poppers was a real eye opener and the success I was able to achieve with tryhard's help. They will definately be part of my kit when chasing bream from a Kayak.

One of the best things about catching up with other AKFF is friendship and the ability to learn something new that you can not really learn from a book. Going out and doing it with the help of someone who has taken the time to learn and willing to pass some of the knowledge. This is priceless :!:

If anyone is going away for a holiday or for a weekend away, I would recommend trying to catchup with other members on this forum because the experence can be pricesless. Like me I walked away with a HUGE popping grin :lol:

Victor


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

Great report guys, looks like you had a ball 

I have been starting to think about targetting Bream around the Marina's and Canals here on the Gold Coast, reading your reports is giving me a bit of an idea where to start 

Cheers fellas!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice report guys, sorry im so late.

Got a few Poppers including a Skitter pop in a tiger pattern ( Typical Rapala colours ) which trails a small red feather thing behind it making for an attractive bleeding blooper, to be honest I havent used it but will try the smaller silver coloured Popper ( Forgot the name ) this comming week... With the skills I have read about above im sure I can entice a Whiting or even a bream from the top or bottom lake at Merimbula.

Well done and great photos, im getting jelous Victor! :evil:


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

It would be interesting when I get back to LBG and the fishing are surface feeding and teasing us by jumping next to the Yak. I think I might just cast a popper and see what happens :!:

I didn't quiet make a success with the whiting (Tryhard's the lucky bugger) but with the Flatties and Bream better success. Best of luck down the coast.

Actually I am really stoked on the success I had on Poppers. I tried a few times after (without out tryhard -- had to work, apprentice no more) and was successfully catching lizards (no littlies), bream was another matter but I was able to catch an odd one (ok only one bream).

My Xmas break was very successfully, I had fish on the plate for four people for six days (Catch that day eat that day! heaven) while I was in Forster for 9 days also with two trips pure C & R. I loved my wee holiday away from LBG! :lol: :lol:

Victor


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Victor, you and that bloody tryhard have had me buying poppers since i read your reports , am very keen for a whiting on poppers as i didnt think this was possible. a new and interesting form of lure fishing , love it.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Barry,

Bloop.twitch.bloop or just bloop.bloop.bloop, just give it a go!.

Best of luck in using poppers and I can't wait reading your report ... It will be a just matter of time.

I did find (for me) early morning or just before sun set worked best. I think tryhard could go all day and still catch something on those little poppers.

Once it was dark I found getting the lure to bloop was very hard to maintain and trying to find a spot to cast, I got a little frustrated and didn't have much luck.

Victor


----------

